# @ trans people - do you find neogenders/pronouns transphobic?



## Sig (Feb 4, 2016)

please only answer this if you're trans!!!!

*
@ trans people *- do you find neogenders/neopronouns transphobic? 

like, fae/faes/faeself pronouns or stargender or something. do you find them to be mocking the trans community?

personally i think they're silly but they aren't transphobic! if a gender or pronouns fit you, use it! as long as you have a backup incase someone won't use them?


again; only answer if you're trans!!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

what are those?


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 4, 2016)

what does any of this mean I'm not smart

im also not trans btw


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 4, 2016)

I'm not trans but uh

this is the first time I've ever heard of any of these genders/pronouns

am I out of the loop or something?


----------



## Fantasyrick (Feb 4, 2016)

same im not trans either but can you explain the meanings???


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Feb 4, 2016)

For everyone confused, it's essentially just...

ugh this sounds so bad to explain, this is one of the silliest thing in my opinion to come from tumblr.


So yknow how if you're trans, you generally swap pronouns around? Like if you're a trans girl, you'd usually go from he/him to she/her.

Take it a step forward, let's say you're non-binary, and you use non-gendered pronouns: They/them most commonly

Take it another step forward, and you have people creating their own customized set of pronouns that fit them specifically, which in my opinion kind of misses the point of pronouns in the first place. I don't think they're transphobic because they have good intentions, they're just very stupid to me.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 4, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Take it another step forward, and you have people creating their own customized set of pronouns that fit them specifically, which in my opinion kind of misses the point of pronouns in the first place. I don't think they're transphobic because they have good intentions, they're just very stupid to me.



so what you're saying is this is something that's been used by people mockingly, or will be if not done already


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Feb 4, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> so what you're saying is this is something that's been used by people mockingly, or will be if not done already



It's done mostly serious. Only people making fun of people who do it via satire blogs do it mockingly. This is all fairly old actually.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

lol what has this world come to


----------



## Bowie (Feb 4, 2016)

I'm biologically a guy, and if I were to wear a dress (which will probably be a thing someday), I would never be doing it to be a girl. I would be doing it to make me look like me. I would never go with a set intention to be either sex, because I think it's irrelevant, and I'm completely oblivious to gender roles. 

So, I don't know if that makes me agender or just androgynous, but I don't really care about my pronouns. To describe myself, I'd go my biological pronouns, just to avoid confusion. I wouldn't care what other people called me, though. I guess it's like if somebody pronounced my name differently. Say my name however you like! I've got my own way of saying it, but I'm not gonna hit you over the head with a baseball bat (or call you out on Tumblr) for not calling me a boy.

That being said, I think inventing your own pronouns is going a little too far, especially since you'd want people to start using them in front of you, which would just end up confusing people and it wouldn't even be necessary. People should care more about how they describe themselves than how other people do.


----------



## boujee (Feb 4, 2016)

sounds like special snowflakes


----------



## Fantasyrick (Feb 4, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> sounds like special snowflakes



SO TRUE TBH


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 4, 2016)

I hope no one gets offended by this.









even tho I bet someone will


----------



## Miii (Feb 4, 2016)

Sorry to break your thread rules (I'm not trans) but people making up their own gender pronouns sounds ridiculous. I didn't know that was a thing until now (though I'm not at all surprised) but ugh... the whole point of being TRANSgender is that you're TRANSITIONING from one pre-existing gender to another. You can't just make up whatever silly word you feel like describes you best, and call yourself transgender.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> I hope no one gets offended by this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol i laughed


----------



## tae (Feb 4, 2016)

s i g h

as a trans person, i don't mind what pronouns you use.
i wouldn't use neogenders/neopronouns myself because i don't need that. i'm fine with he/him/they.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 4, 2016)

What's with all these tumblr terms nowadays


----------



## demoness (Feb 4, 2016)

yeah as another trans person to be honest i deal with a whole other magnitude of personal problems and don't think about other pronouns or care or mind which ones people use.  i personally just go with she/her to identify myself as a transwoman, because that's what works for me.


----------



## Sig (Feb 4, 2016)

guys please stop posting it sounds like tumblr stuff/you think its special snowflake stuff, it's really rude!


----------



## boujee (Feb 4, 2016)

It is tumblr stuff
No one is being rude


----------



## JellyDitto (Feb 4, 2016)

inb4 lock

- - - Post Merge - - -

this thread is gonna get locked faster than you can say "triggered!!!"


----------



## tae (Feb 4, 2016)

JellyDitto said:


> inb4 lock
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> this thread is gonna get locked faster than you can say "triggered!!!"



o k a y, kidoo.


----------



## Sig (Feb 4, 2016)

i probably will request to have it locked, i was trying to ask other trans people what they thought of something. if you disagree with it, or it's tumblr stuff, leave! thanks


----------



## tae (Feb 4, 2016)

sakura miku said:


> i probably will request to have it locked, i was trying to ask other trans people what they thought of something. if you disagree with it, or it's tumblr stuff, leave! thanks



you should be able to close it yourself.
there should be a "close thread" option that you check before you make your last post.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Feb 4, 2016)

taesaek said:


> you should be able to close it yourself.
> there should be a "close thread" option that you check before you make your last post.



You can't close threads at all in Brewsters without reporting it or a mod closing it by force.


----------



## tae (Feb 4, 2016)

Fantasyrick said:


> You can't close threads at all in Brewsters without reporting it or a mod closing it by force.



oh just kidding don't mind me.
yeah just pm oblivia or someone and ask to lock it.


----------



## radical6 (Feb 4, 2016)

theyre dumb and gay but i dont care if you use them but im gonna assume youre a weeaboo probably


----------



## Fantasyrick (Feb 4, 2016)

justice said:


> theyre dumb* and gay but i dont care if you use them but im gonna assume youre a weeaboo *probably



This part makes no sense to me.


----------



## boujee (Feb 4, 2016)

sakura miku said:


> i probably will request to have it locked, i was trying to ask other trans people what they thought of something. if you disagree with it, or it's tumblr stuff, leave! thanks




It is tumblr stuff but okay


----------



## tae (Feb 4, 2016)

Fantasyrick said:


> This part makes no sense to me.



probably be op's username is sakura miku


----------



## Sig (Feb 5, 2016)

justice said:


> theyre dumb and gay but i dont care if you use them but im gonna assume youre a weeaboo probably



uuuwaaaahhhhh???? watashi no weeaboo??? eeehhhhh????? 。・゜・(ノД`)・゜・。


anyway, stop posting here if you're cis or you're calling them tumblr stuff please!


----------



## radical6 (Feb 5, 2016)

sakura miku said:


> uuuwaaaahhhhh???? watashi no weeaboo??? eeehhhhh????? 。・゜・(ノД`)・゜・。
> 
> 
> anyway, stop posting here if you're cis or you're calling them tumblr stuff please!



im literally dysphoric


----------



## kayleee (Feb 5, 2016)

This thread is neogenderphobic reported


----------



## Sig (Feb 5, 2016)

justice said:


> im literally dysphoric



noo the last part wasn't @ u!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



kayleee said:


> This thread is neogenderphobic reported



please don't, you're not funny


----------



## Hai (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm not trans but my girlfriend is.
She also thinks that this neogender stuff is pretty ridiculous and not transphobic in itself but sometimes people use ridiculous examples like someone wanting to transition to a tree to mock transpeople. They compare it to make transpeople seem ridiculous. 
The one with the tree guy was on American Dad I think and I remember it because it made her really sad 
So I guess that's the problem and not neogender in general.


----------



## Sig (Feb 5, 2016)

Hai said:


> I'm not trans but my girlfriend is.
> She also thinks that this neogender stuff is pretty ridiculous and not transphobic in itself but sometimes people use ridiculous examples like someone wanting to transition to a tree to mock transpeople. They compare it to make transpeople seem ridiculous.
> The one with the tree guy was on American Dad I think and I remember it because it made her really sad
> So I guess that's the problem and not neogender in general.



yeah this!!!! this basically sums up my feelings

like !! people use it to make fun of trans ppl like no???? that's not cool.. it's silly but the transphobes make it into something it's not which sucks!!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 5, 2016)

People who make up their own pronouns and then get upset when people forget to call them that are kinda selfish tbh. The world isn't here to cater to you so please don't make things for complicated for everyone else.


----------



## Celestefey (Feb 5, 2016)

@Sakura Miku, I understand your intentions were only positive behind this thread but, seriously, people on TBT (or in fact probably on any online internet community) can't seem to make meaningful discussion without spamming or trolling, so it's not really worth your time or effort. 

I personally don't mind using pronouns like she, he, and they -  they're already very well integrated into our English language, so whenever I meet a trans person who likes to be referred to as "she" or "he" or "they", then I do make sure to refer to them using that. But I feel like it would just end up causing a lot of confusion if we started adding even more pronouns. I understand the whole concept that gender is much like a spectrum but I feel like if we kept adding more and more different pronouns, people would get very confused and it just wouldn't really work, knowing which ones to use and such. It's hard but I think if people don't really feel like they are neither on the male or female side of the spectrum, they should just stick with "they", as that seems to work most effectively.


----------



## Charcolor (Feb 5, 2016)

i'm genderfluid, but right now my gender is female (and i'm dfab) so if you count that as cis, ignore me

i'm okay with neopronouns. it's the nounself pronouns i have mixed feelings about.

it's really hard to be to use neopronouns, especially when they're hard for me to pronounce (xe/xir/xirself, for example), but i try my best to respect them. but i have very, very mixed feelings when someone decides to use star/stars/starself or something. (and yes, i have known at least one person who used nounself pronouns unironically. unfortunately, they ended up being a bad person so that kind of. taints my opinion a bit)

then again, so far i've only ever used she/her and he/him (or both at once), so maybe i'm biased idk


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 5, 2016)

In my language gender pronouns don't exist. Like This, He, she and That, it, he she are like all the same thing.

So you would literally say "this" to say he or she or it like to someone next to you and "that" for a distant person but they are genderfluid.


----------



## radical6 (Feb 5, 2016)

i changed my mind if you go by fae/faer or kit/kits you deserve to be shot


----------



## reyy (Feb 5, 2016)

trans here
i find them to yes be transphobic and incredibly mocking of the trans community
'stargender' in particular
ive seen softgender [like the feel of pastels? wtf?] and flirtgender


----------



## tae (Feb 5, 2016)

reyy said:


> trans here
> i find them to yes be transphobic and incredibly mocking of the trans community
> 'stargender' in particular
> ive seen softgender [like the feel of pastels? wtf?] and flirtgender



i've never heard of these before, honestly. 
but then again i try to avoid a lot of this kind of side of tumblr. otherkin make me cringe.


----------



## Red Cat (Feb 5, 2016)

sakura miku said:


> please only answer this if you're trans!!!!



Why are you discriminating against non-trans people? People who identify as non-trans male and female have rights too. I'm going to cry in the corner ;-;


----------



## Sig (Feb 5, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Why are you discriminating against non-trans people? People who identify as non-trans male and female have rights too. I'm going to cry in the corner ;-;



i don't really care... it's a question directed to the trans community..

- - - Post Merge - - -



taesaek said:


> i've never heard of these before, honestly.
> but then again i try to avoid a lot of this kind of side of tumblr. otherkin make me cringe.



why do otherkin make you cringe? just wondering


----------

